# Dwarven Hammer Help



## mjd515 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello all!

i seem to have an issue with the pedal sound comes though but it dosent seem like it does anything can any one tell me what reading i shoulkd be getting across the board?


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 28, 2019)

Usually, at least more helpfully, a help request might include good clear photos and a bit more information with references to the specific problem. From what I've read, the best I can make of the query is that something is wired incorrectly. I'd start dbl-checking the pedal's wiring to the build document.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 29, 2019)

Pictures please


----------



## mjd515 (Nov 30, 2019)

well i just finished a new build and its working exactly like i want so i guess i just really messed up the other one.


----------

